# Survived the Colonoscopy - Do They Always Take Biopsies?



## pmc

Well, I survived the 2 mag citrates, 4 liters of TriLyte and Fleets enema and had the colonoscopy this am. Dr. was late and the air conditioning in the procedure room would not turn off - wasn't sure if I was going to die from a panic attack or freeze to death first!! I was awake enough to feel quite a bit of discomfort - don't remember that from 2000. Dr. said no polyps but he took biopsies. In the nice little photos one gets with the procedure - 2 pics are labeled "colitis?" = Do they always take biopsies in a colonoscopy? I take Lotronex for IBS-D, and he didn't say anything about changing meds. I'm supposed to leave in a few days on a five to six month trip to Nova Scotia, Newfoundland and Labrador, but I guess I have to wait now for the biopsy results. Would appreciate any information about the biopsy procedure being normal or not. In the meantime, I'm just glad to be able to read in the living room again!!Thanks.pmc


----------



## Kathleen M.

Taking biopsies is typical.A) if they see anything that looks inflamed to see what is going on at the cellular level (which helps them know why or what kind).







to look for microscopic colitis even if they don't see anything. A biopsy is the one and only way to diagnose it.K.


----------



## 21602

they took samples when I had my colonoscopy but didn't find anything abnormal. I was very lucky I didn't feel anything and I woke up in recovery. They even put some local anesthetic on my rectum so I had no discomfort to the evening and then it was only a little sore, like passing a large stool. Clare


----------



## kristyann

I had mine on monday, no polyps but they did take some biopsies which they had told me beforehand they would do if they see any inflammation. Can the colon be inflamed from the prep?


----------

